# Klingon K't'inga kit Add-on Parts?



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

By far one of my favorite Star Trek
kits is the K class Battlecruiser
the AMT/ERTL kit thought sports 
a good size for the subject is
as far as detail somewhat bear.

Question? 

Have there been any add-on detail
kits made for this kit? The K-class
Kronos one from Star Trek VI for 
example had allot of detail.

Fortress


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

There have been no add on parts as far as I know, which means you'll have to scratch build your own unless you don't mind looking who knows where to turn your kit into Kronos 1. 
But if you just want to add corrected detailing then it's fairly easy to do like I started some time last year. And know I aint finnished it just yet.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I've not heard of any such parts, either. I know a few folks who've mentioned the intention of making masters, but have yet to see any such accurizing or customizing parts produced.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Several circuit boards I am fond of using and selling will blink red becons on the bottom of the hull and top of the neck. Also a blinking yellow light foward bottom pf its warp engines. If I do another K7 I want to put in a KBOP engine LED driver for its two impulse engines located aft.

For the KRONOS One vessle look into a choice of a lot of 1/700 scale photo etched brass for warships. Also get several of Evergreen Plastics smallest strips of plastic and chop it up and go *greeble happy*!

DLM


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Did anyone ever try to scratch build
a KRONOS ONE? I would love to see 
some photos?


----------



## gundam222 (Feb 14, 2007)

DL Matthys said:


> Several circuit boards I am fond of using and selling will blink red becons on the bottom of the hull and top of the neck. Also a blinking yellow light foward bottom pf its warp engines. If I do another K7 I want to put in a KBOP engine LED driver for its two impulse engines located aft.
> 
> For the KRONOS One vessle look into a choice of a lot of 1/700 scale photo etched brass for warships. Also get several of Evergreen Plastics smallest strips of plastic and chop it up and go *greeble happy*!
> 
> DLM



Hello,is there a photo etch in perticuluar that you would recommand for the Kronos one ?

Thank you


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Gunddamit! I can remember none in particular...I suggest 1 /700 scale ships PE...some with ladder and rails and also look for the more exotic sets for the German Kreigsmarine, Russian and Imperial Japanees Navy from the BIG WAR. Some of the masts, antennea, early radar will help greeble your model up. Make it look... "other-worldly". That way those old salt navy duffesses won't point and laugh at your Kronos One at a model show.

DLM


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

fortress said:


> Question?
> 
> Have there been any add-on detail
> kits made for this kit? The K-class
> ...


There will be SOON. All new Bridge pieces, some details and NEW Warp nacelles!!! As soon as I can I'll post some pics of the new bridge pieces.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

And here I was thinkin' I'd just get rid of my TMP K'T'Inga kits. Now here comes Jeffrey with accurizing parts. I hate you, 'cause now I gotta get your parts and build one! 

Kewel news. Thanks for sharing that. It's a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

Hmmm, I sent an email for a price list of your SciFi models. Did you get it Rel? [email protected]


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Fortress wrote:

Did anyone ever try to scratch build
a KRONOS ONE? I would love to see
some photos?


Check this thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=196597


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

Here are a few pics. There is more in the works. 
http://www.jt-graphics.com/Coming_Soon.htm


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oooh, NICE! Compliments to Mr. Spicer!


----------



## gundam222 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi Jtwaclaski,when do you expect to be finish with the parts?

What other part then the bridge ,warp engine and disruptor canons are you working on?

What price do you think that you will sell your set?

Thank you


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Thought I'd chime in on a detail I noticed on some of the studio pics of the K't'inga. those square indents on either side of the head of the ship I noticed are supposed to be half cylindral indents. Not sure how acurate you are looking to go with this ship


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Well, there goes more of my money! LOL! Those parts look really nice. Excellent work! Are you going to clear cast the bridge parts for those who want to light their builds?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

OMG! finallY! SWEET! lol


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

Other parts: - Remains to be seen. It all depends on how these sell. 

Clear parts: - Who knows. It depends on who ends up doing the casting.

Prices: - Don't know yet. Depends on final casting and mastering costs.


----------



## oggy4u (Sep 27, 2007)

I think its great you are offering detail parts for the K'tinga. The Matchbox AMT ERTL K'tinga is a very inaccurate model and lacks the all the fine detail of the original studio model. IMO the most inaccurate portion of the kit is the forward hull-the bulb with the hat.If you look at photos of the real ship versus the ERTL model you can't help but wonder how the manufacturer got it so wrong. If your update proves to be successful and profitable would you consider a complete replacement for the forward hull of the ERTL K'tinga?


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

UPDATED Pictures


http://www.jt-graphics.com/Coming_Soon.htm

If the parts are sucessful I will plan on more.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

That looks great!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Absolutely makes me hate you, Jeffrey! I mean, where the heck were you six years ago when I was still building in this scale?!?  




Seriously, tho, thanks for bringing these out. I hope they're successful enough that you do more stuff along these lines. I'll likely be taking at least one of each.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Those parts are really beautiful. I hope you sell a ton of them. The other most glaring error on the Ertl kit is the recessed area on each side of the front of the... primary? hull. There's all kinds of detail in there, and it's all very prominent on the miniature. Hope it's your next part. In the meantime, just as soon as they're out, I'm getting all of these, too. Nice work!


----------



## oggy4u (Sep 27, 2007)

Are you going to sell the K'tinga add on parts seperately : you can buy either the ST:TMP Amar version or the ST:VI Quonos 1 version? Or will the add -on parts be sold as one package where the buyer can build either ? Personally, I would prefer a choice.


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

All parts will be sold seperately. I may offer up some "packages" that will have a bit of a discount attached.

Also later today I'll be adding some pics of some new parts for Quonos One.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Nice work Jeff. I may need to pick up some parts to work on mine.

Scott


----------



## ssgt-cheese (May 31, 2000)

Nice job on those add-on parts Jeff. I was wondering about the disruptors, in the movie they look like somekind of lights, I could be both. Sorry for been nitpick.

http://movies.trekcore.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=2&pos=26


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

They probably just have lights attached to them. All blueprints i have seen say disruptors.

Scott, did you get my voice mail the other day?


----------



## gundam222 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello jtwaclawski , i just watch your site today and saw that you made also the 2 side grills and the look great.
ever since i built my klingon battlecruiser from Star trek 6 and then saw that the ship and the model were 2 completly different ship ,i always thought tat it was going to be next to impossible to make it look likethe real Kronos one but with you i think it going to be a Walk in the park.
Now all i have the worry about is the paint job!!


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

The parts arrived today. Look better than the pictures. I have some very minor work to do on them but I'll do that tonight and they will be sent off for casting tomorrow. 

My plan options are: 
- all parts in Opaque resin 
- Bridge parts in Clear resin 
- Quonos inside nacelles in Clear green with rest of nacelle parts in Opaque. 

I'm planning on selling each part seperate and also doing part packs for K'tinga and Quonos One. The part packs will contain all the current parts for each ship. These will be part pack #1's. If they sell (and by the comments look like they will) I'll look into parts sets#2 before the end of the year.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

K'Tinga pack for me.


----------



## gundam222 (Feb 14, 2007)

One of each more me.


----------



## oggy4u (Sep 27, 2007)

Put me down for whatever your offering,thanks!


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

Parts have been shipped to the caster. Once I start getting pricing from him, then I'll start figuring out part pricing.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

are you going to sell them yourself or thru another retailer like SSM?


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

Myself first. Them maybe I'll open it up to other vendors. I need to make sure that i make my money back on the masters and castings and I'm not going to do that selling wholesale to vendors.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Good idea, cut out the middle men.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

[Montgomery Burns]Excellent! Increase profits and make more kits to further increase profits![/Montgomery Burns]


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

Well if I ever want to quit my day job and do this stuff full time, I need to go this route.

Yes Mr. Burns - Excellent!!!!!!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Y'know, Jeffrey, if you _do_ end up making that move further South, you'll be fairly close to a nuclear reactor - just like Montgomery Burns.


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

Jeff, I'll be coming down Nov. 20th to the 27th. Be scouting everything out including possibly a building. It would still be a year before I'd make the move though.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Well, that's sorta kewel news, Jeffrey! Bad thing, tho, is that I won't be there. If you could hold off 'til Christmas, tho, I'd be happy to take you and your friend to dinner, show you around Little Rock and even put you up for a night or three if need be.


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

She's coming up here for Christmas. I'll probably be back down in the spring though. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

jtwaclawski said:


> Myself first. Them maybe I'll open it up to other vendors. I need to make sure that i make my money back on the masters and castings and I'm not going to do that selling wholesale to vendors.


Best gul darned bussiness decision I have ever made!:thumbsup:


DLM


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

jtwaclawski said:


> She's coming up here for Christmas. I'll probably be back down in the spring though. Thanks for the offer.


Well, dang. Definitely LMK when you're coming down in the Spring, then!


----------



## oggy4u (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi JT Graphics,
I have already wrote how great it is you are providing upgrade parts for the AMT/ErTL K'tinga, But how about an upgrade for a K'tinga thats about to be produced? Let me explain: REL is producing a 1/350 scale K'tinga. I am sure many have seen the photos of this fantastic Klingon model here and on other sites.REL has said he will only produce the AMAR version as seen in ST:TMP in 1/350 scale but not the later Quonos one from ST:VI with the lit engines. J.T Graphics is producing the Quonos One engines for the ERTL K"tinga. 
According to my measurements the innaccurate ERTL  K'tinga has 1/350 engines more or less. So isn't it possible your upgrade parts could fit REL's upcoming K'tinga????  
Just a thought as I save my money to buy your upgrade parts!

Oggy


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Ya know Oogy, back in the 20th Century most of us cavemen where able to do this with the AMT kits modified with Evergreen strips, stone knives and bear claws. If Soveringe's D-7s won't be made with your desired details some creative gumption and intrepidity of scratch building skills on your behalf could be accomplished.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Oogy, my Ktinga is about 10" longer than the Ertl, so the parts wouldn't fit. But, seeing this outstanding work, if JT would like to make a Kronos upgrade to my kit I would be happy to discuss it.


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

Well I appreciate all the compliments but if you read all the text on the page, I didn't make teh masters. Just supplied the reference and desire to bring the parts to market. It's not that I couldn't have done it, I just don't have the time. The man who mastered the parts is named Scott Spicer and you can see his stuff at his site SRSStudios.com.

As for REL's kit it's quite impressive from what I have seen. Maybe if enough people purchase one (or two) he'll reconsider a Quonos One. But I can telly you now it's a LOT of work. The engines are actually LONGER then the TMP version.


----------



## srspicer (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello All,
Thanks for all of the positive feed back! I just wanted to include the correct address for my web site; srsprototyping.com 
Please take some time to check our my work. I also can create models for display, although none are pictured yet.
You will love the D-7 parts if you order them, I put alot of effort into them.
Regards,

Scott Spicer
www.srsprototyping.com


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

It's about time we piped you aboard Scott, Welcome!

Sharp stuff you got going there and the Klingon's vessles have always needed a good treatment for details like all of them Fedy Refits done to death. Time for ships of the Empire to claim its due respect. 

Are those parts all set up well for lighting? Clear parts or transparent dyes added for lighting effects? I hope so. If DLM can help with that...I have the means and methods to do so.

Don Matthys 
dba Don's Light and Magic 
www.DLMparts.com 
[email protected] 
Make it Glow!


----------



## oggy4u (Sep 27, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Would be interested in these when they come out!!!


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

Should now be in rubber and should have them in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Man those look great.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Now to wait!


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Please reserve a K'Tinga clear set for me. Price?


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Any news on this?


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

Recieved a set of parts Wednesday to check quality. The caster should be running most/everything this weekend and next week. Now it's up to me to set up packaging etc. Should be selling in 2 weeks.

Jeffrey


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Will you say something on this thread or should we be checking your website???


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

I'll be posting here, SSm and on my site when they are available. I'm also going to have a Holiday sale from Nov. 23rd to Dec. 24th. THE KINTGA PARTS WILL NOT BE PART OF THE SALE. Decals and other parts will be discounted. Again, it will be posted here, SSM and on the site (which I hope to have up and runnning by Thanksgiving - Keep your fingers crossed!!!!)


----------



## gundam222 (Feb 14, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

You gotta read _all_ the threads here, dude: *JT-Graphics Christmas sale & Klingon Update*. Jeffrey made the announcement in that thread two days ago............


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Crevlings very nice big phat jpg Quonos One photos at Resin Illuminati gave me the AI drawing muse to start illustrating drawings of the brass phot0-etch of the D-7M as used in Star Trek Six...

These parts attached below...just a sample... after a couple of hours rendering are parts of the topside mid sections. Many of the parts are repeated thoughout the model. A big time saver.

Shall I continue with this?..Its end intent.. a photo etch detail PE set for the AMT kit.

DLM


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Nice.

I have yet to work with PE...but if this was available...it might send me to learn.


----------



## butch101 (Jun 27, 2006)

please, go for it. :hat: I'd be interested Don, right after I'll buy JT's add-on... keep us informed !

Butch


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Five more parts have been added since. Parts for the Shuttle Bay structure.
Next is parts for the main hull wings and pylons topside. I'll post another picture when that's accomplished... 

So it is progressing.

For certain I will try printing these with a gold ink ribbon with my ALPS Printer.
That way I can check the size and fit on one of the AMT Klingon kits that I did build, light up and to try to decorate like the Quonse One with PE parts from 1/700 brass PE fittings, ships ladders, stairs and gold Bare Metal Foil.

DLM


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

So... if I am seeing this right... we will have to carve out part of the nacell for this?


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

starmanmm said:


> So... if I am seeing this right...


No Starmanmm, you are seeing how I did it wrong about 10 years ago. Working from information that was only available on the AMT kit ST6 box lid.

What I did was leave that area of green unmasked inside and out as the light blue kit plastic was translusent enough to let light through. So 4 GOW 6 volt bulbs lay inside the nacelle. That green glow area is Tamiya clear green. That area was masked then the rest of the nacelle was painted in opaque primers and finish colors. The brass finished parts are ship model PE just to greeble it up.

For the Quonous One we should now use the parts that Scott Spicer made and sold by JTGraphics. I don't know if they are casting the nacelle in clear yet but I bet if the castings are a light color...nearly white I think. White LEDs should be used instead as they are much brighter and the cast resin plastic will still be translusent...enough to get a coating of the Tamiya clear green onto it and....

... still let light shine on through.:thumbsup:

Then when masked over apply onto it primer and finish colors.

Mr. Spicer did a fine job of lengthining the nacelles and nailing down the details of the QuonusOne engines. Looky here at the JT-G site for the inboard view of one of them bueaties:

http://www.jt-graphics.com/images/DSC04192.JPG

I just wish I could spare the cha-ching for it at the moment. I'll order it soon enough.

DLM


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------

